# Fish ID Help Ngara Flametail or Flavescent Peacock



## Troyvsc (Sep 10, 2013)

Trying to identify a fish that I bought as juvenile with a bunch of juveniles that now is showing color. I can't tell is this as Ngara Flametail or Flavescent Peacock.

At first I thought it was a Flavescent but am not so sure now. The fish in question was is 3-4 inches.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

How much for the fish.
;-)
Sorry I can't offer ID help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To me it looks blue and yellow in the pics which would not be either of those. What was it sold to you as?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To me it looks blue and yellow in the pics which would not be either of those. What was it sold to you as?


----------



## Troyvsc (Sep 10, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> To me it looks blue and yellow in the pics which would not be either of those. What was it sold to you as?


A flavescent peacock is blue and yellow based on what I understand. My local LFS guy who has tons of Africans knowledge, as that what he specializes in, does not think it is a falvescent but said a flametail. I don't see it as I agree with you that more blue yellow versus blue orange.

The problem is I got 14 juvies but had several deaths during a bad heat period last summer. I know he is definitely between one of these two as I ordered both and he doesn't really match anything else i order.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

It look like a Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi Blue Neon Peacock to me.


----------



## Troyvsc (Sep 10, 2013)

Kipnlilo said:


> It look like a Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi Blue Neon Peacock to me.


Wasn't part of my order. But who knows. I was actually thinking that before looking at possibility of future stocking. Maybe it got mislabeled or the wrong fish sent.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Flavescent is properly called Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya. It has a lot more black than that fish. Check out the profile pics on CF. I have also kept this fish.

If you are breeding, I would put this one in a separate tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

So you know he is supposed to be one or the other? He may color up more and look different in a couple months. Ngara can look more yellow-orange in the body before the blue color intensifies. So i would wait and see.


----------

